# Damn rain



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was gonna go shoot my PS90 today - damn rain put a stop to that... Had to go to the indoor range and shot my P99 instead. I COULD have taken the PS90, but I already shot it indoors once. Its no fun at a 15 yard range...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Why let the rain stop you? I shoot no matter what the weather. Bad weather shooting helps because you can't wait for graet weather sometimes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - I don't wanna get my new PS90 wet  - and, I have never been interested to shoot in the rain - Plus, its too damn cold out there.

Not an interest of mine 

I know some people like to do it, though...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Look at the little pic of me under my name


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Look at the little pic of me under my name


More power to ya


----------

